

Show HN: ducksboard, a real time dashboard using websockets - wulczer
http://ducksboard.com/

======
zacharyvoase
Gorgeous design; a tad reminiscent of Daytum (<http://www.daytum.com/>). One
of the hardest tasks in this space is developing a consistent, usable and
pretty visual representation of the data—you seem to have that sorted out. I
can't tell if those are screenshots of an existing HTML interface or mockups,
but if you can/have pulled that off then colour me impressed.

~~~
wulczer
They're mockups, but we'll try to make the HTML to match. Our designer is, to
be honest, 80% part of the success. The other 20% is the one doing the HTML.
And I just code here...

~~~
thirdusername
I found an issue when I signed up in current dev version of chrome (untested
in everything else): <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7948781/screenshot.png>

~~~
aitorciki
We think we fixed the issue for real this time. If you step on any other bug,
please let us know :)

------
wulczer
Check out our startup - a dashboard for your online apps. The difference we're
trying to make is based on the following:

    
    
      * strong emphasis on real time
      * continuous data gathering, regardless of whether you're connected
      * good visual design
      * useful daily reporting over email
      * a HTTP API for submitting your own data
    

To see the first two points in action, you need a browser with websockets or
with Flash. As for visual design, decide yourself, but our designer will be
very offended if you won't love it (just joking, criticism encouraged,
feedback appreciated).

We're planning to launch a private beta in May, accepting invites now. Enjoy!

~~~
wladimir
Cool, it's good to have some more choice in this space.

I'm currently using Geckoboard, I really like their visual style and fast
customer support, my main complaint with them is that they don't have that
many custom widgets (yet).

Your data gathering and realtime features are nice to have, but for most of my
statistics their ~3 min update speed is enough.

~~~
wulczer
Yeah, we realize real time is not strictly necessary for many people. For the
ones who need it, it's a killer feature, for the ones who don't, a nice-to-
have.

The game-changing point is that we're _always_ gathering data at the same
pace, even when you're not connected. This means that when you visit the page
(or see read your daily report email), you'll see a datapoint for every event
as it happened, like a visits spike during the night, or a sudden increase of
CPU usage of your AWS machines.

------
ique
There's a bug on the front page. First the mentions said 0, then I tried
mentioning it and now it print out JSON. (<http://i.imgur.com/zRC3i.png>)

Otherwise it looks really nice. What metric services do you plan to integrate
with?

~~~
wulczer
Daaaaarn, that's what you get for trying to add links to the tweets while
drunk on excitement after the launch. Fixed, the ones responsible executed,
working on putting the links back ;)

~~~
ylatuya
Hidden feature, not a bug :)

------
dedward
Everyone is doing htis, but always as a hosted service - any thought to
something a customer can purchase and roll out themselves?

~~~
dmarinoc
We are planning to offer an edition aimed to be deployed on-premises... no
estimations yet, but expect it around Q4.

Thanks for your interest :)

------
Shanewho
I like how your homepage has some personality! I'm not sure if the content for
the blog will be appropriate for your customers, though. If so, you should
give it some personality too and work on the design a bit.

~~~
wulczer
You're right, we should separate the tech blog from the normal blog. We'll
definitely work on the theme as well, we've been concentrating on the main
page to be honest.

------
digitalclubb
Will this be free to use? It kind of reminds me of Geckoboard but their prices
are rather expensive.

~~~
dmarinoc
No decision yet... we've been reading good and bad experiences from SaaS
providers who offered a freemium plan.

What features do you think would be interesting in a freemium plan?

------
javierrincon
just great product. looks beautiful and feels amazing.

